# Amish community around fort valley ga



## yellowhammer73 (Jun 20, 2017)

I've heard of an Amish community around middle ga where they have a butcher that does great work on hogs. Can anyone give me a name or number or directions to their place? Thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2017)

I`ve heard that too, but don`t know any contact info on them. If you`re around any of them when they are selling bread, buy a couple of loaves. Those folks bake some of the best bread I`ve ever eaten.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Jun 20, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve heard that too, but don`t know any contact info on them. If you`re around any of them when they are selling bread, buy a couple of loaves. Those folks bake some of the best bread I`ve ever eaten.



Doughnuts too!!! Absolutely the biggest and best doughnut I've ever eaten. 

If and when I find contact info and they don't mind I'll post it here.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 21, 2017)

I've used him a few times for hogs. No complaints. It's been a few years but best I can remember, and I'm most likely not very accurate, but, the name is Yoder's Butchers Block. Going west you get to the Mennonite Restaurant and turn right. It will be a couple of miles and it will be on the right.
This link will give better directions and facts,
https://www.foodstuffs.us/company-yoders-butcher-block-in-montezuma-ga-119381


----------



## Alexander (Jun 21, 2017)

A friend of mine hunts in Montezuma and uses them all the time for hog processing and has only great things to say about them. The restaurant is absolutely fabulous as well, best meat loaf and peanut butter pie I have ever eaten!


----------



## rshunter (Jun 21, 2017)

Darkhorse said:


> I've used him a few times for hogs. No complaints. It's been a few years but best I can remember, and I'm most likely not very accurate, but, the name is Yoder's Butchers Block. Going west you get to the Mennonite Restaurant and turn right. It will be a couple of miles and it will be on the right.
> This link will give better directions and facts,
> https://www.foodstuffs.us/company-yoders-butcher-block-in-montezuma-ga-119381



This^^^^. My family loves his sausage. Always did a good job with the hogs I brought him.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 21, 2017)

Cooked a 200 lber from Yoder's a couple years ago.

Need to get back down there and get another one.

Fwiw-that is the place Myron mixon buys his whole hogs for competition and his cooking school.


----------



## crobin (Jun 21, 2017)

Yoder's does a jam up job on beef as well.


----------



## wellwood (Jun 26, 2017)

There is Yoders butcher block and Whitts Deer processing. I have used them both. I hunt right down the road from them. They do good work. I would call before you went to Yoders and make sure they are there. While your there. You might as well plan to go to Yoders Restaurant off fo 26. Get some bread, Peanut butter pie and donuts to bring home with you after lunch.


----------



## jkendal1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Georgia's Best in FT Valley does a mean Hog jala cheddar sausage.


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alexander said:


> A friend of mine hunts in Montezuma and uses them all the time for hog processing and has only great things to say about them. The restaurant is absolutely fabulous as well, best meat loaf and peanut butter pie I have ever eaten!



Good processors and good eats at the restaurant too. I always left that place extremely well fed and very much ready for a nap.


----------

